# Arkansas Buttermilk



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Ok kids this a GREAT recipe for your cook outs and BBQ's. 

3qt pineapple juice
3qt orange juice
3qt grapefruit juice
1 pint lemon juice
1 pint grenadine syryp
1 fifth of Vodka
1 fifth of Jack Daniels 


NOW......here is the fun part. Besides getting severly looped drinkin this, here's how ya serve it. Trust me your friends will never look at you the same again.

Get a "new" plastic gas can, the bigger can the more ingredients you will need. Combine all ingredients in the can. Pack in ice until chilled and serve. Great fun at parties and BBQ's. If your friends dont want any cause of the container, well the more for you.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Since you are using a gas can, is it also necessary to use a funnel, and has anyone measured the octane rating??? If so, couldn't you get higher octane by doubling the Vodka and Jack and cutting the juices in half?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow....funneling that would be ummmm fun?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

My next BBQ I'm makin a batch. I'll let ya know how it is if I can remeber


----------

